# How do you get scratches out of a guitar body?



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

Can you just use some auto body products from Canadian Tire? I want to sell my axe, but I want to get as many scratches out as I can first....if possible.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Moved to the luthiers section, they'll know better than anyone else.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

It depends upon how deep the scratches are.

Very fine scratches can be buffed out with what is known/sold as a "swirl remover" - a very fine abrasive in a liquid form. put it onto a soft clean rag and buff away.

Deeper scratches may have to be buffed out with coarser compounds, same stuff you would use on a car finish.

However, if the scratches are deep enough, you will have to re sand (wet) with 400, 600, 1200 paper and then polish it up with the compounds. You have to be VERY carefull not to cut through the finish in that case.

I would try the swirl remover or a fine buffing compound first.

AJC


----------



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. I'll try that tonight. sdsre


----------



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

Bought some Turtle Wax Swirl and Scratch Remover and it didn't work at all.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*I would leave it*

Most scratch's are a sign that the guitar was played and you can never really get the scratch's out, tilt the guitar side ways and they show up just like on a car, unless its been filled ( pro detailing ) and you have to remember that the color from the car will blend into the filler, but as we all know its only temporary.
Those battle scars are something more often to be proud of and shouldn't be hidden away and if they are deep well only a finisher will help fix that and often isn't worth for most to do.Ship


----------



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

Ship of fools said:


> Most scratch's are a sign that the guitar was played and you can never really get the scratch's out, tilt the guitar side ways and they show up just like on a car, unless its been filled ( pro detailing ) and you have to remember that the color from the car will blend into the filler, but as we all know its only temporary.
> Those battle scars are something more often to be proud of and shouldn't be hidden away and if they are deep well only a finisher will help fix that and often isn't worth for most to do.Ship


I guess I'd be proud of the battle scars if I wasn't trying to sell the guitar...I need to at least try to get some out.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Hey I bought my Les Paul and it was beat up--so it was honestly relic'd.:smile:

It didn't stop me, as the guitar itself was solid and in good shape--the dings and scratches added to its charm--and when I cleaned it up it was great.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Samsquantch said:


> Bought some Turtle Wax Swirl and Scratch Remover and it didn't work at all.


Then you will have to start with something coarser. Probably wet sand them out and then re polish by buffing with compound then the swirl remover. But if you are not familiar with doing this best leave it to someone who is.

AJC


----------

